# Deternining sight height etc...



## ScottMn (Dec 6, 2011)

I just purchased a 26 and would like to get a set of after market sights for it. When I first took the gun to the range I discovered that holding top of the front post even with the rears caused me to shoot low. Placing the factory front dot within the "U" of the rear sight put me close to "on"......maybe a touch low but the front sight is above the rears. I would like to shoot at more of a 6 o'clock position with a high visability front sight but with all the variations out there I am unsure of which front or set of sights would get me to the position I would like.

I'm going to the range this weekend to bench the gun and try a few different loads for accuracy etc..... I would also like to establish a benchmark for ordering sights. SHould I hold the front even with the rears disregarding the dot or place the dot so it's fully visable disregarding the position of the top of the front sight?

I'm relatively inexperienced with open sights on pistols but in my head seeing a fiber optic etc. withing the groove of the rear with the top of both the front and rear even would be ideal but I'm unsure of how to go about getting the information/data that I need so I can comunicate that to the seller.

Any other thoughts are much appreciated up to and including "stop thinking so much and go shoot the gun!!". LOL!


Scott


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are shooting low, then the front sight is too high. Dress off the top of the sight with a flat file until you get the correct point of aim. You can then leave it as is, or measure the height and order one of those. If your point of aim is off by just a little you may not have to make any purchase at all.

But for each time you dress of the top of the front sights, shoot 20 or more rounds and see where they are grouping. Don't make changes based on one or two shots. Base teh changes based on a grouping. If the entire grouping is shooting low, then take some more off.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some people regulate pistol sights so that the bullet hits about where the front sight covers the target.
Other people prefer their hits to be just above the tip of the front sight.
(I prefer the latter.)

Before you attempt to regulate the height of your pistol's front sight, make absolutely sure that your low hits are not being caused by inexpert trigger control.
Go for smooth presses, not "pulls." Try your best to eliminate trigger jerks and yanks. (Yeah, I know: The possibilities for punning are rife.)

I was taught to zero fixed pistol sights for 25 yards, with the resultant hits being just above the front sight.
Then the gun shoots a little low at close-in-defense distances (but you needn't care) and pretty close to zero everywhere else.

Remember that a defense weapon need not be a tack-driving target pistol. Within a paper plate is close enough, and a six-inch group is very good.


----------



## ScottMn (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks,

A 6 o'clock hold is what I'm after. I've been to the range and have probably 600 rounds through the 26. Not a lot by any means but the shots have been taken with care and not hurried. I have shot competitive Field Target for quite a few year and understand the importance of trigger control and it's effects on consistancy and accuracy. Those guns are all scoped and my shotguns well.........are shotguns so I'm in unfamiliar territory with the pistol.

Being patient is good advice. Jumping to any conclusions or decisions quickly usually does not work out very well.


Thanks Again,

Scott


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This may be of help:

* AmeriGlo Weapon Sights | Sight Calculator* for Glock Pistols.


----------

